# New pleco acting strangely



## Eustachius (Oct 26, 2010)

I purchased a rubber lipped pleco from my LFS, put him in my quarentein tank and wokeup to a upside down pleco. Figured he had passed due to stress and went to fish him out and give him a proper send off. Much to my surprise as I went to pull him out, he flipped over and started darting around crazily. This startled me and I quickly checked the params of the tank. There was a huge spike in ammonia (around 1.5 ppm) and i figured there had been a bio crash so in an attempt to save him I rushed to swap him into my main tank.

The Pleco sank right to the bottom, and sat still there for about 12 hours. He was barely moving so when i returned from work, I was ready to send him off assuming if he wasn't dead, he was well on his way to being there.

I went to fish him out again, and much to his natural form he quickly spunked up and went to sucking on the glass. I figured I'd let him be because either he's extremely lazy or I'm completely dumb to Plecos.


Its been another day, and hes back to his laying on the ground, slowly moving his backfin up and down.

Does anyone know whats wrong with the pleco, or is this just a normal process of it becoming acclimated to my tank?

Thanks

~Eustachius


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Never seen this before. I also would think he may be sick or dying.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

I know a breeder/pet owner whose plecos occasionally sleep upside-down, but are perfectly healthy.


----------



## b 30g (Dec 24, 2010)

mine is a year old and all he does is float upside down at the surface and lay on the bottom except when the lights come on or turn off. i think its just there personality because my friend has one that swims around with his jack Dempsey


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd say that's unusual behavior, and worry about his health. Make sure he has some wood to rasp on in his tank. They need this. Also, make sure he gets veggies like cukes and zucchini in his diet, not just algae pellets.

Tom


----------



## b 30g (Dec 24, 2010)

dont worry to much do what you can with out stressing him out to much and keep a close eye on him but like i said some have really weird personalities


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Give him a cave or driftwood or pvc pipe to hang out out in. It'll make them less stressed.

ps. These guys are nocturnal so don't expect to see them.


----------



## Eustachius (Oct 26, 2010)

Alright, thanks a lot. I've noticed him being a lot more active at night. Also noticing that when I turn on the lights, he runs for cover. I'll be sure to be more careful with the lights and watch his activity closely. Glad to hear its most likely just his strange attitude rather than sickness.

I'll keep yall posted.


----------

